# Trailer Vs Truck??



## REMSP10

I have been thinking about getting a trailer to haul my goose hunting gear. I was wondering about the pro's and con's of hunting out of a trailer. I know that you can haul more stuff in the trailer and better access to it. We don't hunt with big spreads 2-3 dozen at the most. I was think that an extra 10-15 feet behind the truck would be a bigger pain than it would be worth. Just looking for your guys thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dblkluk

For a spread that size, I wouldn't bother with the hassle and extra gas consumption.


----------



## goosehunternd

ya I dont see a need for a trailer either for 3 dozen. I wish I didnt have to haul a trailer everywhere, so does my wallet


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

If I were you I would build a sidewall things for your truck. I have some built for one of mine for lawncare. They are 4 feet tall and go all the way around the truck. It turns a 8 foot truck into a 6x8 trailer! You could get way more then 3 doz deeks blinds dogs gun in there. May look alittle hick but hey thats a compliment!

:lol:


----------



## djleye

You can stack stuff pretty high with a cargo net. Chris had a great picture on here a few years ago of the Beverly Hillbillies going hunting!!!! :wink: Pretty cheap investment, those cargo nets!!


----------



## blhunter3

I can fit 2 dozen lesser's and 2 dozen oversized shells, a gun, blind, and a few other things in my cars with out filling the front seat.


----------



## dla415

SP10.... I'm the new and proud owner of my own SP10. I have a few questions, shells. reloads. tubes. DAVE


----------



## REMSP10

Thanks guys. That helps me out a lot. That is pretty much what I was thinking but I just wanted to hear it from people that have and use trailers.

dla415 I sent you a pm about your questions if you want to pm me back.

Thanks again guys!! :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler

The only downside to a trailer is the extra gas to haul it around. Also finding places to leave the trailer when you are hunting away from home and need to go scouting.

I agree with the others that with your size of a spread you shouldn't need a trailer. Your money would probably be better invested in a topper. Before I got my first trailer I was huting with 4 dozen fullbodies, a couple blinds, and a large dog kennel in the back of my pickup.


----------



## USAlx50

I hate loading and unloading the truck for every hunt though. It's nice to just unhook the trailer!


----------



## quackstacker

USAlx50 said:


> I hate loading and unloading the truck for every hunt though. It's nice to just unhook the trailer!


Another advantage to a trailer, also, you can buy small trailers, such as a 5x8 that would be excellent for your spread. You would have room to grow as well. I made a 4x8 trailer that cost me around 700 bucks to make.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

USAlx50 said:


> I hate loading and unloading the truck for every hunt though. It's nice to just unhook the trailer!


Aint that the truth. I loaded up my truck for a trip up to ND over 2 weeks ago. It is still sitting in the garage fully loaded just as it was when I got home. The last thing I want to do when getting home from a hunting trip is unload things. I agree, it's nice just to unhook the trailer and not have to touch anything until you go out again.


----------



## deacon

I stick with my truck if it does not fit I figure I do not need. Besides the fact I do not want to get a mortgage to fill a trailer with decoys.


----------



## wihunter86

120 fullbody snows a cooler and layout blind in a 6 foot box!!! lol


----------



## cut'em

My vote has to go to the trailer! I got tired of getting up an extra hour early just to load the truck, so my first plan made sense load it the night before. Problem solved, till it snowed! Then everything was covered and froze. Last thing I feel like doing at the end of the day is cleaning geese and unloading the truck. I've solved one by purchasing a trailer now I don't even have to unhook it if I'm heading out the next day. If it rains overnight the blinds are still dry. What's it really going to cost you on a 50 mile round trip? Instead of 15 mpg, you drop to 12 mpg, 3.3 gallons vs 4.16 gallons what are we looking at $4.00? I'll gladly pay you $10.00 to load and unload my truck every time I go out, but for 4 bucks extra in fuel I'm saving money.
Just my two pennies,
Cut'em


----------



## cut'em

WOW I now see where this is a 3 year old post! Oh well still may be some guys out there pondering the question of truck or trailer. lol


----------



## dsm16428

Yeah...we had a bunch of that over on GHC...funny seing 4, 5 and even 6 year old threads being drug up! Thing is, every time a noob asks the same old questions, someone always says "look in all the old threads". Guess somebody finally did huh? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Corona Flight

have a f350 stroker i can fit two blinds and 9 dozen fullbodies with shells. bird dog rides shotty 8' box works wonders but just purchased a trailer so i can keep all my gear in it instead of in the wifes garage. Thats my excuse for buyin something anyways. gettin ready to set this trailer up will post pics when i do. HAPPY HUNTING FELLOW GOOSE SLAYERS

CORONA FLIGHT! "hight spead low drag CUT EM""


----------

